# House in Watercolor



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

A quick watercolor of a local home here in Missouri.










D


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks great from David, fine color choice!
Perhaps even some shade on the facades?

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is really nice David. I struggle with 3 point perspective and you make it look so easy. Beautiful house in a beautiful setting.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for your comments.. 

Not sure where you are saying to put shading in the "facade" Ernst... I think the photo didn't pick up some of the shadows.. Or not as darkly as they look on the original. Not sure

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That is a problem I have constantly. My phone camera reflects causing light colors to be exaggerated and shadows to get lost.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. That's is beautifully done. Such control!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you Chanda.. Appreciate it


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------

